# My snail stays in his shell.



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2006)

He's moved, but I never see him move or come out of his shell. What could be wrong? and one more question: what do they eat? It's a gold mystery snail.

thankies,
riah


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

How long have you had him?? If you just got him he may be stressed from going from the store to your tank and not use to the other fish swimming around. Give him a couple days and he should be fine.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

What other fish do you have in the tank? They eat left over fish food and veggies. They are also more active a night but mine also move around some during the day. Some fish will stress them out to the point where they prefer to stay inside their shell and slowly starve to death rather then get their antennaes picked on constantly. Also they only live a year to 1.5 years, depending on the temp of the tank. The warmer, the shorter their life expectancy.


----------

